# Sony Bravia klv-s32a10 questions



## liards (Sep 28, 2007)

From what I understand this is not a hdtv but rather hd-ready. I need an hd-tuner box to view hdtv but I'm not certain what the tuner box is. Do I get that from my cable company or do I purchase it somewhere? 

Also I recently tried to hook up a blue ray player via the hdmi input and the movie i tried to play was glitchy, but it worked fine on my other tv. Do I need a seperate device or box to play blue ray dvds or is there something wrong with my hdmi input?

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/sony-klv-s32a10/4505-6482_7-31304867.html


----------

